
The US Economy and Federal Reserve Need to Have More Pain Tolerance - walterbell
https://pomp.substack.com/p/the-us-economy-and-federal-reserve
======
thoughtstheseus
Obviously inflation will be allowed to run higher then 2%. Look where asset
prices are. Look where debt is, you can’t have deflation in this environment
it would devastate the world economy. Powell is solid, he’s got limited tools
and elected policy makers refuse to act.

